# Winamp and Windows 10



## noonoo (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi this is the result of the system info run.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E1-7010 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3509 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R2 Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 185 GB (50 GB Free); D: 279 GB (278 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X555YA
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated

I am trying to set up Winamp on this computer for my friend. I have tried everything I can think of but still coming up with problems, and every time I try to open Winamp it says Winamp appears to have been started with Windows program compatibility mode enabled. 
There are two further paragraphs explaining and I choose NO to exit and go to Winamp, Preferences and compatibility to "uncheck" compatibility mode but it is not checked and I cannot change anything.....

HELP please!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this official version of WinAmp :- https://www.winamp.com


----------



## noonoo (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello managed, and thanks for your reply, but I tried that version too, yesterday. Same thing happens and I cannot find a way around it or to get rid of the compatibility issue


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you're using a shortcut to run Winamp right-click the shortcut and check if anything is ticked under the Compatibility tab.

I downloaded Winamp from my link above and it works fine in my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit.


----------



## noonoo (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello again Managed, as I said, have tried everything incluidng what you suggest but, tried again! No luck, attached is screen shot of what comes up ad I cannot change it no matter what I do, grrrrrrr! So fed up with this Windows 10, it worked fine before!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try ticking the Compatibility Mode box, select Windows 8, OK out and start Winamp. Even if the problem remains reboot, untick the box, reboot again and see if Winamp starts properly.


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello All

I have used Winamp for years and it works fine on my W10. They have just released a new version similar to the last but are releasing a brand new version in 2019.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...a-player-released-in-all-its-nostalgic-glory/

Regards Silversurf


----------



## Lucz (Oct 28, 2018)

noonoo said:


> I am trying to set up Winamp on this computer for my friend. I have tried everything I can think of but still coming up with problems, and every time I try to open Winamp it says Winamp appears to have been started with Windows program compatibility mode enabled.
> There are two further paragraphs explaining and I choose NO to exit and go to Winamp, Preferences and compatibility to "uncheck" compatibility mode but it is not checked and I cannot change anything.....
> 
> HELP please!


For Windows 10 I recommend you to install Windows 5.6 with contain required compatibility updates.
http://www.mywinamp.com/winamp-for-windows-10-download/


----------



## noonoo (Mar 3, 2017)

Update!

Gave up trying to install and run correctly, taking all my time and nothing was working. Still have no idea why though?

Thanks to all who tried to help and if I hear any more will update.


----------



## Lucz (Oct 28, 2018)

In regedit, post what's set for the winamp.exe entry under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Layers

Though in winamp.ini, in the [Winamp] section, you can set allowcompat=1 and that'll disable the message.


----------

